# هل التعدد في الزوجات شيئ إجابي



## الرب الكريم (8 مارس 2009)

باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس 
اله واحد آمين


يقول بعض المسلمين أن التعدد هو شي إجابي لأن في الحروب يموت كثير من الرجال فيزيد العوانس وإلم ينزوج الرجل إثنتين وثلاثة وأربعة ربما يصير في البلاد فساد الزنى فما رأيكم 

رأيي الشخصي أن التعدد ربما يخفف من الزنى ولكن شيئ سلبي يولد هذه المشاكل التالية : 

1- الطلاق 
2_ التفكك الأسري 
3_ المشاكل النفسية لأطفال من الزوجة الأولى 
4- المشاكل النفسية تولد كذب والعدوانية 
5- الضغط على مصارف البيت ومما يولد التقليل على مصرف الولد مما يولد السرقة
6- التحصيل العلمي السيئ 
7- التحصيل الإعلمي السيئ يولد الحقد والحقد يولد فقدان الثقة بالنفس 
8 - فقدان الثقة بالنفس يولد الحزن والغضب 
9- الحزن يولد الإنتحار أو يجعل الإنسان يفرغ شحنة حزنه على الذي أمامه من الضعيف والقوي
10- الغضب يولد الفساد فأكثر الدائمين الغضب يتعاطون المخدرات ويلكّون الخمر 

وماهي وجهة نظركم وشكراً​


----------



## الرب حصني (8 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس
> اله واحد آمين
> 
> 
> ...




ٍسلام المسيح

بص فى البدء ربنا خلق ادام وحواء واحدة وليست 4 حوات 

دة اكبر دليل على انها زوجة واحدة

وبعدين هو لازم الواحد يقول اعمل كدة بدل مازنى 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لالا الانسان يجب انا يهتم بالامور الروحية اكتير من الجسد وشهاوتة  

ربنا يفتح اعين الذين لم يذوقوا حلوة نعمتة


----------



## My Rock (8 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> رأيي الشخصي أن التعدد ربما يخفف من الزنى
> 
> ​



الاخ العزيز
اختلف معك كلياً في هذه الفكرة
تعدد الزوجات يعطي للرجل فكرة اشتهاء نساء اخرين و هذا بحد ذاته زنى
العقيدة المسيحية تُعلم الوفاء و الاتحاد مع الزوجة, و تقديس هذه العلاقة بينهما لكي لا يشوبها شائب و لا اشتهاء لنساء اخرين و لا تعدد زوجات


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب بالرب الرب كريم تعدد الزوجات ليس فيه شيء إيجابي 
وما يقوله البعض عن مخلفات الحروب والخ ما هو إلا تبرير واهي لتعدد الزوجات وإلا فلماذا لم يُحدد
التعدد ويُحصر في كبيرات السن وفي البلدان التي تعاني من الحروب وموت الذكور؟؟؟؟
لدي الكثير ضد التعدد لكني أتمنى منك أن توضح أكثر هل موضوعك هو عام وأعني من وجهة نظر إنسانية أو خاص بمن يبيح التعدد وأعني الإسلام؟؟
وربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## الرب الكريم (8 مارس 2009)

أخواني مشكورين على الردود ولكنني لم أقول أنني موافق على التعدد بالعكس أنا أكره التعدد ولكنني لت في وقت يزيد العوانس ربما ربما ربما يخفف من الزنى مع أنني غير موافق بالمرة بالأطلاق وهذا أبغض شيئ بالنسبة لي يفعله المسلمون لا تسيؤ قصدي أن غير موافق على التعدد. وأنا أقول مثل الذين يصابون بالإكتآب بعدين بقولوا أننا إذا شربنا الخمر سننسا حزننا ومشاكلنا فأنا أقول ربما ربما ربما الخمر يخفف ولكن له سلبيات كثيرة جداً جداً وشكراً.


----------



## الرب الكريم (8 مارس 2009)

elias017 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> لدي الكثير ضد التعدد لكني أتمنى منك أن توضح أكثر هل موضوعك هو عام وأعني من وجهة نظر إنسانية أو خاص بمن يبيح التعدد وأعني الإسلام؟؟
> وربنا يبارك فيك​




أكيد وجهة نظر أنسانية ومن سؤالك أفهمم أنك غير متأكد من صديقي لمسيحتي

لوكانت أفكاري أسلامي لما وضعت الموضوع من الأساس ولو كانت أفكاري أسلامية لما بينت عشر سلبيات لو كانت أفكاري أسلامية لما وضعت في بداية موضوعي باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس 
اله واحد آمين وشكراً​


----------



## لي شربل (8 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو الرب كريم ع طرح هادا التساؤل*
*لكن نحنا تعلمنا أن وطن الإنسان المسيحي ليس بها الأرض *
*وأن وطنا بعالم تاني حيث ملائكة الرب وقديسية *
*وأن الرجل والمرأة هون يحيون بمخافة الرب ومحبته ولانجاب قديسين للرب *
*فنحنا نحاول نعيش في درب القداسة هون ع الأرض *
*عشان هيك الزواج في المسيحية ليس لمتع العالم ولكن للمحبة وتحقيق ارادة الرب فينا*
*وتكوين اسرة نقدر نقول للرب عنها أما أنا وبيتي فنعبد الرب وحياتنا له .*
*أما عن العنوسة ما تخاف خي نشكر الرب هناك الكثير من شباب وفتيان الكنيسة *
*لا يفكرون سوى بحياة الرهبنة والحياة مع الرب *
*وبهيك أطراف المعادلة بالنسبة الك تستقيم .*
*وبعدين ما فينا نفكر في تعدد الزوجات ونحنا نعاصر ازمة اقتصادية وبطالة وغلاء معيشة وحروب*
*الك كلمة سر من شرع تعدد الزوجات كان نظره قصير بعتقد يحتاج لمكبر مو نظارة *
*ما تخاف ع شعب الرب الله قادر يحفظ شعبه .*
*الله معك .*​


----------



## Hallelujah (8 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس
> 
> اله واحد آمين
> يقول بعض المسلمين أن التعدد هو شي إجابي لأن في الحروب يموت كثير من الرجال فيزيد العوانس وإلم ينزوج الرجل إثنتين وثلاثة وأربعة ربما يصير في البلاد فساد الزنى فما رأيكم
> ...


 


*..............................*

*شارك بما في المسيحية فقط*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


مسيحيا
هو شيء مرفوض لان الرجل الذي يشتهي امراة اخرى سيشتهي ثالثة و رابعة
وسيشتهي الخامسة والعاشرة و الالف ... 
المفروض ان الرجل المسييحي ينظر لزوجته بنظرة محبة و عفاف و ليست نظرة شيطانية 
فكيف سينظر لامراة اخرى اصلا ؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> أكيد وجهة نظر أنسانية ومن سؤالك أفهمم أنك غير متأكد من صديقي لمسيحتي​
> لوكانت أفكاري أسلامي لما وضعت الموضوع من الأساس ولو كانت أفكاري أسلامية لما بينت عشر سلبيات لو كانت أفكاري أسلامية لما وضعت في بداية موضوعي باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس​
> اله واحد آمين وشكراً


 

سلام ونعمة يا حبيبي​​
لالالالالا انا لم أكن أقصد اني لا أصدق وإنما قصدت تماماً ما انا كتبته(من وجهة نظر إنسانية؟أم إسلامية؟)حتى أستطيع أن أعرف كيف أصيغ تعليقي على سؤالك
انت تقول:من وجهة نظر إنسانية وانا أقول لك الإله الخالق الانسان أدرى وأعلم من الانسان نفسه بما هو خير له ولا أظنك تختلف معي في هذا
*......* يا عزيزي حاشا له أن يغير رأيه بما يتلاءم مع ما يستجد على الساحة البشرية(حروب أو غيرها)
فحين الله خلق آدم كان بالتأكيد يعرف انه يوماً ما ستحصل حروب صحيح؟
ولكنه خلق لآدم إمراة واحدة فقط وكما قال ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح هكذا كان من البدء
والمؤمن بالله وبقدرته الكاملة ومحبته الخالصة لا يبحث عن أنصاف حلول لمشاكله الدنيوية وإنما يثق بالله خالقه انه لايتركه وحيداً وكما قال ربنا يسوع المسيح سلامي انا أُعطيكم لا كما يعطي العالم فلا تضطرب قلوبكم
سلام الإله الواحد خالقنا على صورته وكمثاله للجميع​


----------



## صوت الرب (8 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس
> اله واحد آمين
> 
> 
> ...


أضف إلى هذا المشاكل التي ستحصل بين
الأبناء عند تقسيم الميراث ...
لاحظ عزيزي ... أن المسلسلات العربية الإسلامية نفسها تنتقض
تعدد الزوجات و تعمل على إيقاف هذه الظاهرة
"فهم ينقضون أنفسهم "
نقطة أخرى لا توجد زوجة ترضي أن ينام زوجها مع زوجة غيرها
و بالتالي هذا التشريع الإسلامي مخالف لحقوق المرأة و يقوم
على التقليل من كرامة المرأة و إهانتها


----------



## انت الفادي (8 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس
> اله واحد آمين
> 
> 
> ...


*اخي العزيز..
عندما يقدم الله للبشر حلا لشئ معين فتأكد تماما ان هذا الحل خالي من العيوب و المشاكل..

اما موضوع تعدد الزوجات فهو بحسب نظرة البعض هو حل و لكنه في نفس الوقت يخلق مشاكل هي اكبر من المشكلة الاساسية التي من المفروض ان يحلها.

دعنا نساير من يقول ان تعدد الزوجات هو حل مناسب للحروب و التي يموت فيها عدد كبير من الرجال.. اقول لك:
في الحروب لا يموت الرجال فقط بل يموت الرجال و النساء و الاطفال ايضا اي ان المشكلة قد تم معادلتها..
فنلقي نظرة مثلا علي الحرب العالمية الاولي او الثانية.. كم من اليهود ماتو في الحرب العالمية الثانية؟؟ هل كانو رجال فقط؟؟ ام رجال و نساء؟؟؟ القنابل التي سقطت في المدن  هل كانت تصيب الرجال فقط في مقتل ام النساء ايضا؟؟؟
هناك مشكلة اخري.. اذا انخفض عدد الرجال و كان الحل هو الزواج بأكثر من امرأة .. فهل هذا هو الحل الامثل؟؟ ااجابة لا.. لانه بذلك لا يقدر ان يحدد نوعية النسل الناتج عن هذه الزيجات.. فماذا يحدث لو ان بعد العتدد من الزواجات كانت نسبة البنات في المواليد اعلي من الرجال؟؟؟ و بذلك و كأنك يا زيد ما غزيت.. 
هذا فقط نظرة موضوعية لما يسمي بالحل الامثل.
ثانيا:
و هذا في نظري هو اهم النقاط التي تهمني في الموضوع..
يتدعي من يناصر تعدد الزوجات ان هذا حفظ للمرأة و الرجل من الزنا.. ( في حالة ارتفاع نسبة النساء)
و من المفروض ان يكون هذا حل ديني...
هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟

اخي العزيزي... تأتي هنا الصاعقة... اليس من المفروض علي الحل الديني ان يكون ديني ايضا؟؟؟؟؟
بمعني.. لماذا لا يكون الدين هو الحل لهذه المشكلة؟؟؟؟
للتوضيح... الايمان و التدين وحده هما من يحفظا الرجل و المرأة من الخطيئة... 
فلماذا لا يقدم الدين حل ديني لهذه المشكلة (مشكلة الخوف من السقوط في الزنا)؟؟؟
و نجد الدين بدلا من ذلك يقدم لنا حل هو في الواقع يضيف مشاكل اكثر من يحلها.

ثم لي عليك سؤالا...
من هي المرأة التي تتزوج و من التي تبقي عانسا؟؟؟
اجابة السؤال هي:
الجميلة اولا ثم متوسطة الجمال ثم الاقل جمالا ثم اخيرا القبيحة.. اليس هذا هو الترتيب المنطقي و الذي نراه في واقعنا؟؟؟
فلو القينا نظرة علي العوانس في محتمعنا فسنجدهم بنسبة 90 % من قليلات الجمال فهل حل تعدد الزوجات سيشملهم عزيزي؟؟؟؟
الاجابة الصادقة هي لا... هذا الحل لم يشملهم 
لانه في تعدد الزوجات سيبحث الرجل دائما علي الجمال و يبقي قليلات الجمال ايضا عانسا..

ناهيك عن الاثار النفسية علي الحياة الاسرية كما سبق و زكر الاخوة الاحباء في الموضوع.. 
التفكك الاسري و التدني في المستوي التعليمي و الاخلاقي 

فهل تعدد الزوجات بالفعل حل الهي ؟؟ ام هو حل بشري ملئ بنقاط الضعف؟؟
*


----------



## Kiril (8 مارس 2009)

تعدد الزوجات مرفوض لأسباب كثيرة جدا ذكرها الاخوة و يمكن فيه اكثر كمان
و ثانيا انه مرفوض اجتماعيا في مصر
اي الشرع في الاسلام معيوب و لذلك الحل السليم هو المسيحية
امرأة واحدة لرجل واحد
و حفظ النفس من الشهوات "اما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها"
"من نظر لأمراة و اشتهاها فقد زني بها" الي اخره
المسيح يعطيك الحل


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 مارس 2009)

*إلى الأخ الرب الكريم 
رجاء قراءة الموعظة على الجبل للسيد المسيح​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1212319#post1212319


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 مارس 2009)

*تعدد الزوجات غير موجود فى المسيحية
الزوجة الواحدة هى أساس شريعة المسيحية
هذه الشريعة اوردها السيد المسيح فى تعاليمه كما وردت فى الكتاب المقدس  كما ورد فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 19 قال اليهود ( اما قرأتم ان الذى خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وانثى)وقال (من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أبه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً اذاً ليس بعد اثنين بل جسداً واحداً فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان).(19: 4/6).

اذن الزواج المسيحى اثنان فقط ذكر وانثى يجمعهما الله فى وحدة لا يصبحان فيها اثنين بل واحد ولا يستطيع انسان ان يفرقهما.
بل لا يستطيع جسد ثالث ان يدخل بينهما ويفرقهما ولو الى حين ليوجد له اتحاداً الى حين مع طرف منهما.

لان الزواج ليس مكوناً من ثلاثة اطراف بل من طرفين اثين فقط كما ظهر من كلام السيد المسيح، وكما تكرر التعبير بالمثنى فى كلامه أكثر من مرة.
وان حدث دخول جسد أخر فى هذه الزيجة يعتبر باطل وهذه العلاقة غير شرعية بل فى هذه الحالة تطبق كلام السيد المسيح انها علاقة زنا وهى الحالة الوحيدة التى تسمح فيها المسيحية بالطلاق 

ويجب ان نوضح ان الوضع الالهى منذ بدء الخليقة ان يكون للرجل امرأة واحدة فقط لا غير كما يقول سفرالتكوين (وقال الرب الاله ليس جيداً ان يكون آدم وحده، فاصنع له معيناً نظيره فاوقع الرب الاله سباتاً على آدم فنام، واخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحماً وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التى أخذها من آدم امرأة، واحضرها الى أدم فقال أدم هذه عظم من عظمى ولحم من لحمى، هذه تدعى امرأة لأنها من امرء أخذت . لذلك يترك الرجل أبه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ن ويكونان جسداً واحداً).

وكانت الأرض خالية من السكان ومع ذلك لم يخلق الله لآدم غير امرأة واحدة فى الوقت الذى تحتاج فيه أن تمتلئ الأرض من البشر ورغم هذا لم يكن لآدم غير زوجة واحدة. 
وعندما كسرت البشرية هذا الوضع قام الله بتصحيح هذا كما يسجل سفر التكوين فذكر ان الله قال لنوح (فتدخل الفلك أنت وبنوك وامرأتك ونساء بنيك معك) وكان لنوح وبنوه كل منهم امرأة واحدة فكانوا اربع رجال واربع نساء فقط الذين خلصوا من الطوفان (تك: 7 : 13).
وحتى الحيوانات والطيور التى دخلت الفلك كان لكل ذكر انثى واحدة فقط .
وبنفس شريعة الزوجة الواحدة بدأت حياة جديدة على الارض 

وجاء السيد المسيح ليؤكد هذا الوضع ويصحح الامور ويعيد للبشرية ما بدأت به وقصد الله أن يكون لكل رجل امرأة واحدة فقط.
وهذا ما نصه الكتا ب المقدس كما جاء فى رسائل بولس الرسول الى أهل كورنثوس ( ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن واحدة رجلها) .
ورفعت المسيحية من شأن المرأة فلم تعد سلعة تباع أو تشترى وحققت مبدأ الجسد الواحد للرجل الواحد ( ليس للمرأة سلطان على جسدها بل للرجل وليس للرجل سلطان على جسده بل للمرأة)(1كو: 7/ 4)
اى ان ليس للرجل تسلط على جسده بل يهبه للمرأة الوحيدة لا يشاركها احد فيه ولهذا حقها الشرعى وزوجته هى الوحيدة صاحبة السلطان على جسده .​*


----------



## ناطق الحق (9 مارس 2009)

*...............................

الأسئلة في الأمور  المسيحية 

ُتجاب من المسيحية وليس من أي فكر خاطئ

حرر بواسطة المشرف
*


----------



## جريح الجنوب (9 مارس 2009)

اشكر الاخ الرب كريم كاتب الموضوع على هالبوح الفلسفي وما يقتضيه تعدد الزوجات من سلبيات كما يراه هو 

 في منتهاها وجهة نظر لا بد من احترامها ولكن رغم هذا الكلام لم يتعب نفسه في النظر الي الكتاب المقدس 

ويرى جوانب هالقضيه من خلال دينه هو  فالتعدد موجود في كتابك سالفا   وحتى لا يكون كلامي هذا مجرد 

هراء فيما لا طائل منه اليك نصوص الكتاب المقدس الخاصه بالهموضوع اقراءها بعنايه وتركيز وبعد ضعها 

في الحسبان 

جاء في سفر أخبار الأيام الإصحاح الثاني الفقرات من 2 إلى 4 (( وَكَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى شَمْعِيَا رَجُلِ اللهِ قَائِلاً:

«كَلِّمْ رَحُبْعَامَ بْنَ سُلَيْمَانَ مَلِكَ يَهُوذَا وَكُلَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي يَهُوذَا وَبَنْيَامِينَ قَائِلاً: 

هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: لاَ تَصْعَدُوا وَلاَ تُحَارِبُوا إِخْوَتَكُمْ. ارْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ، لأَنَّهُ مِنْ قِبَلِي صَارَ هذَا الأَمْرُ». فَسَمِعُوا 

لِكَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ وَرَجَعُوا عَنِ الذَّهَابِ ضِدَّ يَرُبْعَامَ ))

رحبعام هذا هو ابن النبي سليمان وهو ملك صالح كما ترى يخضع لأمر الرب 

ولكنه كان يهضم حقوق المرأة كمثل بدو الصحراء ( المسلمين )

فقد في نفس السفر والإصحاح الفقرات من 18 إلى 21 (( وَاتَّخَذَ رَحُبْعَامُ لِنَفْسِهِ امْرَأَةً: مَحْلَةَ بِنْتَ يَرِيمُوثَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ، 

وَأَبِيحَايِلَ بِنْتَ أَلِيآبَ بْنِ يَسَّى. 

فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ بَنِينَ: يَعُوشَ وَشَمَرْيَا وَزَاهَمَ. 

ثُمَّ بَعْدَهَا أَخَذَ مَعْكَةَ بِنْتَ أَبْشَالُومَ، فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ: أَبِيَّا وَعَتَّايَ وَزِيزَا وَشَلُومِيثَ. 

وَأَحَبَّ رَحُبْعَامُ مَعْكَةَ بِنْتَ أَبْشَالُومَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ نِسَائِهِ وَسَرَارِيهِ، لأَنَّهُ اتَّخَذَ ثَمَانِيَ عَشَرَةَ امْرَأَةً وَسِتِّينَ سُرِّيَّةً، وَوَلَدَ 

ثَمَانِيَةً وَعِشْرِينَ ابْنًا وَسِتِّينَ ابْنَةً ))

وجاء في سفر التكوين الإصحاح 28 الفقرة 9 (( فَذَهَبَ عِيسُو إِلَى إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَأَخَذَ مَحْلَةَ بِنْتَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ 

إِبْرَاهِيمَ، أُخْتَ نَبَايُوتَ، زَوْجَةً لَهُ عَلَى نِسَائِهِ ))

عيسو هذا هو ابن إسحاق النبي ومعنى (( على نسائه )) أي (( على زوجاته )) وقد أقره والده على صنيعه 

زجاء في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول الإصحاح الثالث الفقرة التاسعة (( الْكُلُّ بَنُو دَاوُدَ مَا عَدَا بَنِي السَّرَارِيِّ. وَثَامَارُ هِيَ 

أُخْتُهُمْ ))

قلت إذن كان لداود أبناء من السراري 

وأصرح منه ما جاء سفر صموئيل الثاني الإصحاح الخامس الفقرة 13 (( وَأَخَذَ دَاوُدُ أَيْضًا سَرَارِيَ وَنِسَاءً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ 

بَعْدَ مَجِيئِهِ مِنْ حَبْرُونَ، فَوُلِدَ أَيْضًا لِدَاوُدَ بَنُونَ وَبَنَاتٌ))

وجاء في التكوين في الإصحاح 25 الفقرة 6 ((وَأَمَّا بَنُو السَّرَارِيِّ اللَّوَاتِي كَانَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَطَايَا، 

وَصَرَفَهُمْ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنِهِ شَرْقًا إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمَشْرِقِ، وَهُوَ بَعْدُ حَيٌّ))

وجاء في التكوين الإصحاح 35 الفقرات من 23إلى 26 (( وَكَانَ بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: 

بَنُو لَيْئَةَ: رَأُوبَيْنُ بِكْرُ يَعْقُوبَ، وَشِمْعُونُ وَلاَوِي وَيَهُوذَا وَيَسَّاكَرُ وَزَبُولُونُ. 

وَابْنَا رَاحِيلَ: يُوسُفُ وَبَنْيَامِينُ. 

وَابْنَا بِلْهَةَ جَارِيَةِ رَاحِيلَ: دَانُ وَنَفْتَالِي. 

وَابْنَا زِلْفَةَ جَارِيَةِ لَيْئَةَ: جَادُ وَأَشِيرُ. هؤُلاَءِ بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَهُ فِي فَدَّانَِ أَرَامَ))

وفي هذا كفاية لمن أنصف

وبعد هذا اسألك باي ميزان يوزن الحق اذا كان تعدد الزوجات موجود في كتابك المقدس

 فكيف تنكر التعدد على المسلمين

واذا انت انكرت  تعدد الزوجات فانت بكل بساطه لا تؤمن بكتابك المقدس  وتنكر نصوصه 

للاسف انت بين شطين رحى فلسفه الكنيسه والبابوات وبين نصوص الانجيل ايهما تصدق


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (9 مارس 2009)

جريح الجنوب قال:


> اشكر الاخ الرب كريم كاتب الموضوع على هالبوح الفلسفي وما يقتضيه تعدد الزوجات من سلبيات كما يراه هو
> 
> في منتهاها وجهة نظر لا بد من احترامها ولكن رغم هذا الكلام لم يتعب نفسه في النظر الي الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...


سلام المسيح

الاستاذ الكريم 

الكتاب المقدس  يحدثنا على هولاء الملوك او الانبياء او الاشخاص ماذا فعلوا 

ولكن لايوجد امر صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يفيد بتعدد الزوجات واكد الكلام دة السيد المسيح لة المجد فى العهد الجديد

وفى المسيحية الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا بكل امانة ماحدث من بعض الاشخاص نتيجة للتصرفاتهم وليس موحى اليهم من اللة 

سلام المسيح


----------



## جريح الجنوب (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الرب نورني وخلاصي على الرد المختصر السريع 

عقبت على كلامي ان هؤلاء مولوك وهذه قصصهم 

اليك تعدد الزوجات عند الانبياء في العهد القديم الذي جاء العهد الجديد مكمل له 

سفر تكوين

وما جاء عن نبي الله يعقوب وزوجاته : ليئة و راحيل و بلهة الجارية و زلفة الجارية

1) 29: 23 و كان في المساء انه اخذ ليئة ابنته و اتى بها اليه فدخل عليها 
2) 29: 30 فدخل على راحيل ايضا و احب ايضا راحيل اكثر من ليئة و عاد فخدم عنده سبع سنين اخر 
3) 30: 4 فاعطته بلهة جاريتها زوجة فدخل عليها يعقوب 
4) 30: 9 و لما رات ليئة انها توقفت عن الولادة اخذت زلفة جاريتها و اعطتها ليعقوب زوجة 

وسيدنا إبراهيم تزوج سارة وهاجر و قطورة

سفر تكوين

26: 34 و لما كان عيسو ابن اربعين سنة اتخذ زوجة يهوديت ابنة بيري الحثي و بسمة ابنة ايلون الحثي

سفر تكوين

28: 9 فذهب عيسو الى اسماعيل و اخذ محلة بنت اسماعيل بن ابراهيم اخت نبايوت زوجة له على نسائه

ولا تنسى ان هؤلاء انبياء من الله عز وجل


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
الاخ العزيز جريح الجنوب:زي ما قال حبيبي بالرب (الرب نوري وخلاصي)تجبلنا لو سمحت آية من الكتاب المقدس فيها أمر واضح وصريح من الله تفيد بتعدد الزوجات
ومدام حضرتك بتقرأ في الكتاب المقدس إقرأ ماقاله السيد المسيح عن تعدد الزوجات!!!!
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي جريح*

*أولاً مرحباً بك معنا*
*ثانياً نأتي لما كتب في هذا الموضوع ....*​


جريح الجنوب قال:


> اشكر الاخ الرب كريم كاتب الموضوع على هالبوح الفلسفي وما يقتضيه تعدد الزوجات من سلبيات كما يراه هو
> 
> في منتهاها وجهة نظر لا بد من احترامها ولكن رغم هذا الكلام لم يتعب نفسه في النظر الي الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...


 
*جميل أن تضع كل هذه الأيات الخاصة بالزوجات !!!*
*ولكن هل لك أن تقرأ أكثر وتبحث عن الوصية الإلهية التي تشير للتعدد ؟؟؟*
*عامة يا أخي أحب أن أقول لك ان التعدد في حد ذاته ينفي الوحدانية في حد ذاتها*
*فالله خلق أدم ومنه خلق حواء لتكون نظيره* 

[q-bible]وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «*لَيْسَ جَيِّدا انْ يَكُونَ ادَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَاصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ*». 
وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكُلَّ طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ فَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ لِيَرَى مَاذَا يَدْعُوهَا وَكُلُّ مَا دَعَا بِهِ ادَمُ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فَهُوَ اسْمُهَا. 
فَدَعَا ادَمُ بِاسْمَاءٍ جَمِيعَ الْبَهَائِمِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَمِيعَ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. وَامَّا لِنَفْسِهِ فَلَمْ يَجِدْ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ. 
فَاوْقَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ سُبَاتا عَلَى ادَمَ فَنَامَ فَاخَذَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ اضْلاعِهِ وَمَلَا مَكَانَهَا لَحْما. 
وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي اخَذَهَا مِنْ ادَمَ امْرَاةً وَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ. 
*فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «هَذِهِ الْانَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَاةً لانَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ اخِذَتْ». 
**لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ ابَاهُ وَامَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَاتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدا وَاحِدا. 
*وَكَانَا كِلاهُمَا عُرْيَانَيْنِ ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ وَهُمَا لا يَخْجَلانِ. 
[/q-bible]
*هذا كان في البدء*
*فالله خلق أدم ومنه خلق حواء ليكون المصدر واحد لا أثنين *
*فالمرأة جزء من الرجل لذلك فهم جسد واحد في الأصل .........*

[q-bible]وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟» 
فَأَجَابَ: «*أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟*» 
وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ *جَسَداً وَاحِداً*. 
*إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ*. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ». 
فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟» 
قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا. 
وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي». 
قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!» 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «*لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم* 
لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ». 
[/q-bible]
*هذا كان في البدء ......... وهذا ليس كما تقول أنت بالباطل *​


جريح الجنوب قال:


> للاسف انت بين شطين رحى فلسفه الكنيسه والبابوات وبين نصوص الانجيل ايهما تصدق


*فأين فلسفة بطاركة الكنيسة هنا ......... وأين نصوص الكتاب المقدس التي تثبت التعددية في الزيجات ............. لتكن دقيقاً يا أخي العزيز جريح الجنوب ,,,, نكمل*​


جريح الجنوب قال:


> وبعد هذا اسألك باي ميزان يوزن الحق اذا كان تعدد الزوجات موجود في كتابك المقدس
> فكيف تنكر التعدد على المسلمين


*أعتقد أن الأخ واضع السؤال لم ينكر التعددية في الأسلام فالأسلام يأمر ويحلل تعدد الزوجات لما أبديته أنت من أسباب مع أنه قرر أنه من الأفضل واحد إن لم تعدولوا ..........*
*وفي العادة صرتم لا تعدلوا وصار الزواج من أربعة شئ يظهر رجولة الرجل ومقدرته .......... *
*ومن هذا خرج زواج المتعة والزوجاء العرفي وزواج المصلحة و و و فهذا محلل وأبغض الحلال هول الطلاق فماذا أمنع نفسي الأن فنتزوج لنتجنب الفتنه والمعصية ولنطلق بالحلال *
*وهذا ينشئ ما ذكره الأخ من مشاكل وعلي رأسها أثبات النسب والتشرد الأطفالي وسوء المعاملة ولقب مطلقة ولقب منفصلين ولقب لقيط و و و .............*
*عامة نحن لسنا بصدد هذه المشاكل وعلاجها ................*​


جريح الجنوب قال:


> واذا انت انكرت تعدد الزوجات فانت بكل بساطه لا تؤمن بكتابك المقدس وتنكر نصوصه


*من جديد نعيد أن تلك النصوص التي تحثنا علي تعدد الزوجات بما هو في الحلال *​


جريح الجنوب قال:


> للاسف انت بين شطين رحى فلسفه الكنيسه والبابوات وبين نصوص الانجيل ايهما تصدق


*حبة تركيز يا أخي الجريح في أختيار المكلمات .............. فلا داعي أن تجرح أحد بما هو باطل .*

*أنتهي ........... وكم أتمني أن أكمل الحوار ولكن ...........*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مارس 2009)

جريح الجنوب قال:


> شكرا اخي الرب نورني وخلاصي على الرد المختصر السريع
> 
> عقبت على كلامي ان هؤلاء مولوك وهذه قصصهم
> 
> ...



*أخى أرجو أن تسمع هذه الحلقة حتى نهايتها​*http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=139&cat=24&scat=44&


----------



## الرب الكريم (10 مارس 2009)

شكراً لكم أخوتي على الردود ولكن ألوم كل من أعتقد أنني موافق أنا لست موافق وقد كررتها مرارا وتكراراً ولكن لا أعلم لماذا لا تفهمو ويرد بعضكم ردود وكأنني موافق الحق أقوله لكم بعض الذي يرد ربما لا يجيد القرآة فقد ذكرت في أكثر من رد أنني : لــــســــت مـــوافـــق. وكان فتحي للموضوع من طلب المشرف fredyyy وشكرأ لكل من أفادني​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> شكراً لكم أخوتي على الردود ولكن ألوم كل من أعتقد أنني موافق أنا لست موافق وقد كررتها مرارا وتكراراً ولكن لا أعلم لماذا لا تفهمو ويرد بعضكم ردود وكأنني موافق الحق أقوله لكم بعض الذي يرد ربما لا يجيد القرآة فقد ذكرت في أكثر من رد أنني : لــــســــت مـــوافـــق. وكان فتحي للموضوع من طلب المشرف fredyyy وشكرأ لكل من أفادني​



عرفنا أخى الرب الكريم أن هذه الأفكار أنت لست مؤمن بها
ولكن الموضوع بيناقش ويدخل زملاء أخرين فى النقاش
فلا بد إذن من إعطائهم الإجابة
وسأضع رابط لكتاب البابا شنودة ليقرأه من يريد أن يعرف ويستفيد​*كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة
فى المسيحية​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1213703#post1213703


----------



## جريح الجنوب (10 مارس 2009)

> سلام ونعمة
> الاخ العزيز جريح الجنوب:زي ما قال حبيبي بالرب (الرب نوري وخلاصي)تجبلنا لو سمحت آية من الكتاب المقدس فيها أمر واضح وصريح من الله تفيد بتعدد الزوجات
> ومدام حضرتك بتقرأ في الكتاب المقدس إقرأ ماقاله السيد المسيح عن تعدد الزوجات!!!!
> سلام ونعم



elisasاخي العزيز 
اشكر فيك الحماسة والغيره على الدين وهذه من شيم المخلصين  
اخي سالفا ذكرت قضية تعدد الزوجات كمبداء التصريح او التلميح بها في الكتاب المقدس

وذكرت سالفا ان التعدد لم يكن عند الملوك فقط بل كان عند الانبياء  وذكرت النصوص
وكان المقصود من ذلك ان الاسلام لم يات بجديد فتعدد الزوجات كان موجود  عند انبياء الله سابقا
وان وجد التعدد في الاسلام فهذا لان مصدر الوحى واحد فهؤلاء انبياء الله  وهذا رسول الله
اما ثبوت التعدد في المسحيه او عدم ثبوته كشريعه فهذا يرجع لمفهوم الديانه عندكم 
فالكتاب المقدس لم ينكر  تعدد الزوجات بل ذكر قصص في ذلك وانه كان موجود قبل وجود الاسلام
وان التعدد كان موجود عند انبياء الله في الامم السابقه وهذا ايضا ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس وقد ذكرت النصوص سابقا التي توضح المقصود 
من كلامي هذا
اخيرا >> الله عز وجل الذي شرع تعدد الزوجات لنبي الله ابراهيم ولنبي الله يعقوب كما صرح او لمح الكتاب المقدس
  والله هو الذي شرع تعدد الزوجات في الاسلام  فان كنت تنكر تعدد الزوجات فانكره على الله اولا لانه من سمح لنبي الله ابراهيم ويعقوب بهذا التعدد
ومن ذا الذي ينكر على الله شيء الا جاحد او قليل علم ولا اظنك منهم اخي 
elias


----------



## جريح الجنوب (10 مارس 2009)

> ميل أن تضع كل هذه الأيات الخاصة بالزوجات !!!
> ولكن هل لك أن تقرأ أكثر وتبحث عن الوصية الإلهية التي تشير للتعدد ؟؟؟
> عامة يا أخي أحب أن أقول لك ان التعدد في حد ذاته ينفي الوحدانية في حد ذاتها
> فالله خلق أدم ومنه خلق حواء لتكون نظيره



اي وحدانية تقصد التي ينافيها التعدد وحدانية الخالق ام وحدانية المخلوق
>> وحدانية الخالق هذا شيء لا ينكره عاقل فالله واحد متفرد في كل شيء فسبحان الله عما يصفون
>>>؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام اي وحدانية تكون للمخلوق فهذا انا وانت ومليين البشر فاي وحدانيه في ذلك
فلا وحدانية لبشر
>> ام انك تقصد ان  هناك وحدانية لادم  ام الوحدانية لحواء  وان كنت تقصد ذلك فمن باب اولى ان خلق الله ادم واحد الخليه يتكاثر من تلقاء نفسه 
لترسيخر مبداء الوحدانية




> هذا كان في البدء
> فالله خلق أدم ومنه خلق حواء ليكون المصدر واحد لا أثنين
> فالمرأة جزء من الرجل لذلك فهم جسد واحد في الأصل .........


  كلنا من ادم وادم من تراب>> التراب هو المصدر ان كنت تبحث عنه فالتراب انواع كما تعلم



> فأين فلسفة بطاركة الكنيسة هنا ......... وأين نصوص الكتاب المقدس التي تثبت التعددية في الزيجات ............. لتكن دقيقاً يا أخي العزيز جريح الجنوب ,,,, نكمل


 اخي لم اقصد التجريح وقد اوضحت سالفا المقصود في الرد الذي سبق لاخي elias



> أعتقد أن الأخ واضع السؤال لم ينكر التعددية في الأسلام فالأسلام يأمر ويحلل تعدد الزوجات لما أبديته أنت من أسباب مع أنه قرر أنه من الأفضل واحد إن لم تعدولوا


وان لم اقصد انه انكر ولكنه استنكر علينا التعدد >> دلاله المعنى تغني عن المقال فانا ادافع عن التعدد في الاسلام  فالأسلام يأمر ويحلل تعدد الزوجات  بضوابط وشروط ولم يجعلها مسألة مطلقة وان خفتم الا تعدلوا فواحده >>> ولن تعدلوا بين النساء ولو حرصتم



> من جديد نعيد أن تلك النصوص التي تحثنا علي تعدد الزوجات بما هو في الحلال


النصوص ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تحثكم على تعدد الزوجات بما هو في الحلال >>> يا  مثبت العقل


----------



## جريح الجنوب (10 مارس 2009)

اختي مارثا المصريه

 شكرا على الرابط والحلقه انشاء الله ساعمل على ان اشاهدها في اقرب وقت


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 مارس 2009)

جريح الجنوب قال:


> elisasاخي العزيز
> اشكر فيك الحماسة والغيره على الدين وهذه من شيم المخلصين
> اخي سالفا ذكرت قضية تعدد الزوجات كمبداء التصريح او التلميح بها في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...



الاخ العزيز جريح الجنوب
سلام ليك وشكر على أدبك وحوارك الراقي والهادئ
حبيبي يبدو انك تخلط الامور سأوضح لك مقصدي:أولاً عليك نور لما قلت*ذكر قصص في ذلك*
كلام جميل ومعبّر *قصص*وليس تشريعات!!!والفرق هو ان تشريع الله هو أمر صادر من الله ينطق به أحد انبيائه واما *قصص*فهي ما فعل الانبياء
ولأبرهن لك عزيزي ان الفارق شتان بينهما (رغم انك تعرف ذلك)هو:لماذا تؤمن انت كمسلم
ان الانبياء لن يستطيعوا في يوم القيامة التشفع لأحد؟؟لأن لكل منهم خطيئة على الاقل ارتكبها
(هذا المفموم اسلامي ولا اظنك تختلف معي فيه)إذاً الانبياء ليسوا معصومين فهل تقول لي 
ان الله كان قد أمرهم بعمل تلك الخطيئة(طبعاً لكل منهم خطيئة معينة)؟؟؟
طبعاً ليس الله من يأمر بالخطيئة فإذاً ليس كل مافعله الانبياء كان شريعة الله!!
وانت طبعاً تتفق معي ان الله له حكمته في عدم تدخله لمنع ان يخطيء الانسان(أو النبي)
فإذاً الفرق كبير وواضح بين شرع الله وبين افعال عبيده صح؟؟؟
فإذاً أفعال الانبياء لا تُنسب الى الله على أنها تشريع منه وإلا فإن أخطائهم محسوبة أيضاً
عاى الله البريء من كل عيب
فإذاً ان تاتينا حضرتك بما فعل الانبياء ليس بالضرورة تشريع من الله لوجود بعض خطايا لهم
وإنما ان تأتينا بنص تشريعي من الله فهذا شيء لا جدال فيه فهل تجد شيء من هذا القبيل
في تعدد الزوجات؟؟
وللجميع سلام​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مارس 2009)

جريح الجنوب قال:


> elisasاخي العزيز
> 
> فالكتاب المقدس لم ينكر  تعدد الزوجات بل ذكر قصص في ذلك وانه كان موجود قبل وجود الاسلام
> وان التعدد كان موجود عند انبياء الله في الامم السابقه وهذا ايضا ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس وقد ذكرت النصوص سابقا التي توضح المقصود
> ...



*تعدد الزوجات فى العهد القديم كان نتيجة فساد الجنس البشرىوتدهورة
فيقول الرب (ورأى الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر فى الأرض وأن كل تصور أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير
كل يوم...فقال الرب أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان الذى خلقته )(تك6 : 5_7 ) وكان الطوفان
ولكن حتى نسل نوح الذى أنقذ من الطوفان أخطأ أيضا إلى الرب وعادالشر فكثر فى الأرض ولم
يكتفى الناس بالزنا بل إنحطو أكثر إلى الشذوذ الجنسى واللواط كما ظهر ذلك ببشاعة فى أهل 
سادوم التى أحرقها الله بالنار هى وعمورة (تك19 :5 _24 )
وإنحدرت البشرية إلى هوة أخرى فعبدت الأصنام دون الله حتى أن لابان خال يعقوب أب أسباط إسرائيل كان هو أيضا يعبد الأصنام (تك 16 :2 , 30 :3 _9 ) وتطور الزنى بالناس حتى عرف بينهم
البغاء أيضا (تك 38 :15 _16 )
ووسط هذا الجو الوثنى الفاسد كان تعدد الزوجات يعتبر عملا شريفا إذا قيس بالمماراسات الأخرى
كان لابد من سياسة تدرج لإنقاذ الإنسان
إنتقى الله من البشرية إبراهيم أبا الأباء لكى يجعله نواة لشعب الله
ينشأ بتربية خاصة ويكون كمتحف حى للديانة الإلاهية والعبادة الحقة وسط الشعوب الوثنية التى تملأ الأرض .
ونظرا لحالة البشرية المنحطة لم يثقل اله بوصايا صعبة على هذا الشعب الناشئ المحاط فكريا وعمليا بألوان من خطايا الوثنيين .
وحتى فى هذا الشعب المختار ظهر تعدد الزوجات أيضا . 
لم يأمر الله به ولكنه تسامح فيه : إذ كانت له ظروفه الخاصة من جهه ومن جهة أخرى فإن المستوى البشرى المعاصر لم يكن يسمح وقت ذاك بالسمو الذى أراده الله للإنسان منذ البدء .
كان لابد من سياسة تدرج يتخذها الله الرحيم الشفيق لكى يأخذ بيد البشرية الساقطة ويقودها إلى الوضع الإلاهى الذى كان فى البدء .
تنازل الله إذن فى تشريعة مع مستوى الناس لكى يرفعهم إلى المستوى الذى يريده لهم . سمح لهم بأكثر من زوجة سمح لهم  بالطلاق سمح لهم بالتسرى سمح لهم برجم الزانى ...كل ذلك لأنهم كانوا وقت ذاك لا يحتملون السمو
وكان من غير المعقول أن يعطى الله الناس الشريعة فوق مستواهم لا يستطيعون تنفيذها .
ولذلك وبخ السيدالمسيح الكتبة والفريسيين بقوله عنهم: ( يحزمون أحمالا ثقيلة عسرة ويضعونها على أكتاف الناس ,
وهكذا إختار الله نقطة بدء منخفضة تتفق ومستوى الناس مع عرضه الكمال عليهم يختارة من يشاء
ومن يحتمل دون أن يكون إجباريا .
 ولكنة تدرج شيئا فشيئا فى تشريع هذا الكمال حتى تم ذلك فى المسيحية ,​*


----------



## جريح الجنوب (10 مارس 2009)

اخي elias والاخت مارثا المصريه اشكركم على سعة الصدر 

ولكن جعلتموني في حيرة من امري  فالاخ elias يقول كلام ومارثا المصرية تقول نقيضه

هذا كلام elias



> قصص*وليس تشريعات!!!والفرق هو ان تشريع الله هو أمر صادر من الله ينطق به أحد انبيائه واما *قصص*فهي ما فعل الانبياء




وهذا كلام مارثا المصرية



> تنازل الله إذن فى تشريعة مع مستوى الناس لكى يرفعهم إلى المستوى الذى يريده لهم . سمح لهم بأكثر من زوجة سمح لهم بالطلاق سمح لهم بالتسرى سمح لهم برجم الزانى ...كل ذلك لأنهم كانوا وقت ذاك لا يحتملون السمو



اخي elias
لن اتطرق الي هذه النقطه في شرحك وجهة نظرك حتى لا نخرج عن نطاق الموضوع حسب قوانين المنتدى
وحتى لا اتهم بالتشتيت>> و اقترح ان تفتح موضوع خاص بها هل افعال الانبياء تعد تشريع من الله ام لا 
وهل الانياء معصومين من الخطاء ام لا


و





> لأبرهن لك عزيزي ان الفارق شتان بينهما (رغم انك تعرف ذلك)هو:لماذا تؤمن انت كمسلم
> ان الانبياء لن يستطيعوا في يوم القيامة التشفع لأحد؟؟لأن لكل منهم خطيئة على الاقل ارتكبها
> (هذا المفموم اسلامي ولا اظنك تختلف معي فيه)إذاً الانبياء ليسوا معصومين فهل تقول لي
> ان الله كان قد أمرهم بعمل تلك الخطيئة(طبعاً لكل منهم خطيئة معينة)؟؟؟
> ...




اما بالنسبة للاخت ماريا المصريه  هل يخضع التشريع الالهي الي نظرية النشوء والارتقاء وهل يسمح الله بالتعدد تاره وينهى عنه تارة اخرى على حسب الظروف >>والرجاء انتقاء الكلمات الداله عن الله فالتنازل صفة من صفات الضعف محال ان يتصف بها عز وجل


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي جريح*​*أعتقد أن الفلسفة من شيمتك ... ومع ذلك نحاول أن نكمل معك بالمنطق والعقل كي نثبت العقل الذي تخشي عليه *​


جريح الجنوب قال:


> وان لم اقصد انه انكر ولكنه استنكر علينا التعدد >> دلاله المعنى تغني عن المقال فانا ادافع عن التعدد في الاسلام فالأسلام يأمر ويحلل تعدد الزوجات بضوابط وشروط ولم يجعلها مسألة مطلقة وان خفتم الا تعدلوا فواحده >>> ولن تعدلوا بين النساء ولو حرصتم


* ما دخلنا نحن بما يأمر به الأسلام .................*
*فالأسلام أمر بالتعدد وحلل لكل شكل منه فما ملكت أيمانكم فهو محلل لكم *
*وهذا ينافي ما هو بالمسيحية التي لا تأمر بما أمر به دينك*
*فالميحية أرتقت بافنسان الي أعلي المستويات *

*ونحن هنا الأن لا لننتظر دفاعك عن التعددية في الأسلام *
*فهذا منتدي مسيحي وهذا قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط *
*فالأخ السائل أو اطارح لوجهة نظره عرض بعض النقاط السلبية التي تظهر من خلال التعددية وهذا حقيقي فما أكثر المشاكل التي تظهر من تعدد الزوجات وزواج المتعة والزواج العرفي والي أخره ...........*​


جريح الجنوب قال:


> النصوص ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تحثكم على تعدد الزوجات بما هو في الحلال >>> يا مثبت العقل


*لا إله الا المسيح*
*يا أخي أين النصوص التي تقرر لنا وتحلل لنا وتأمرنا بتعدد الزوجات *
*أين قال الله ................ لكم أن تتزوجوا من واحدة وثانية وثالثة ورابعة ...........*
*أين قال الله هذا في كتابه المقدس ................ *
*أخي أعتقد أنك لم تقرأ ما جاء في مشاركتي السابقة من نصوص صريحة وموجه تثبت عكس ما تنادي به .............*​*


twin قال:



[q-bible]وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّدا انْ يَكُونَ ادَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَاصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ»​


وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكُلَّ طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ فَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ لِيَرَى مَاذَا يَدْعُوهَا وَكُلُّ مَا دَعَا بِهِ ادَمُ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فَهُوَ اسْمُهَا. 

فَدَعَا ادَمُ بِاسْمَاءٍ جَمِيعَ الْبَهَائِمِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَمِيعَ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. وَامَّا لِنَفْسِهِ فَلَمْ يَجِدْ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ. 
فَاوْقَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ سُبَاتا عَلَى ادَمَ فَنَامَ فَاخَذَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ اضْلاعِهِ وَمَلَا مَكَانَهَا لَحْما. 
وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي اخَذَهَا مِنْ ادَمَ امْرَاةً وَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ. 
فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «هَذِهِ الْانَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَاةً لانَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ اخِذَتْ». 
لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ ابَاهُ وَامَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَاتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدا وَاحِدا. 
وَكَانَا كِلاهُمَا عُرْيَانَيْنِ ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ وَهُمَا لا يَخْجَلانِ.​[/q-bible]​
هذا كان في البدء
فالله خلق أدم ومنه خلق حواء ليكون المصدر واحد لا أثنين 
فالمرأة جزء من الرجل لذلك فهم جسد واحد في الأصل .........​ 

[q-bible]وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟» 

فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟» 


وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. 
إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ​
​
». 
فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟» 
قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا. 
وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي». 
قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!» 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم 
لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ».​[/q-bible]​
هذا كان في البدء ......... وهذا ليس كما تقول أنت بالباطل ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​**وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (11 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
الاخ جريح الجنوب:أُحب ان اوضّح لك شيئاً
الاخت الحبيبية بالرب مارثا المصرية هي أُستاذتي
فعندما هي تتكلم انا اصغي وأتعلم فإذا وجد تناقض بين كلامي وكلامها فانا من يصحح معلوماته
يدوم صليبك اختي مارثا المصرية
يدوم صليبك اخي واستاذي توين​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2009)

جريح الجنوب قال:


> اخي elias والاخت مارثا المصريه اشكركم على سعة الصدر
> 
> ولكن جعلتموني في حيرة من امري  فالاخ elias يقول كلام ومارثا المصرية تقول نقيضه
> 
> ...



*أخى جريح الجنوب

نظرية النشوء والإرتقاء هذا فكر ملحدين ولا دينى ليس لنا به أى صلة
أما بالنسبة لأقوالى وأقوال الزميل إلياس فنحن غير مختلفين لأننا قولنا أن الرب سمح بذلك
ومعنى أنه سمح أى أنه تركنا نفعل ذلك إلى حين
وأنا وإلياس لم نقول أن الرب شرع هذا 
وقد شرحت لك بألفاظ سهلة الفهم
أما أن تقول أن التسامح  أو التنازل     ضعف والله محال أن يتصف بذلك
أنت هنا تخلط فى التقدير بين الله فى المسيحية والله فى الإسلام
فعندما تريد أن تفهم شئ عن المسيحية يكون التقييم  من خلال فهم مبادئ إله المسيحية
فإله المسيحية متواضع _ متسامح  أب حنين على أولادة ولكنة حازم فى الوقت المناسب
وأكرر لايوجد تناقض بين كلامى وكلام إلياس​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2009)

*تنازل الله إذن فى تشريعة مع مستوى الناس لكى يرفعهم إلى المستوى الذى يريده لهم . سمح لهم بأكثر من زوجة سمح لهم بالطلاق سمح لهم بالتسرى سمح لهم برجم الزانى ...كل ذلك لأنهم كانوا وقت ذاك لا يحتملون السمو

هنا أشرح لك بطريقة مبسطة وليس معناها أنه أعطى شريعة تنص على ذلك ولكن ترى إنى شرحت القول مرة أخرى بكلمة سمح لهم
ونقول سمح بذلك لأن شعب إسرائيل كان شعب قاسى
وكان من الممكن إذا كره الرجل زوجته كان يقتلها
ونقول أيضا أن الرب سمح لهم لأن الرب عندما غضب من شرور وفساد الإنسان فقد أفنى العالم بالطوفان ولم ينجو إلا نوح ومن معه فى الفلك
وبعد ذلك عندما فسد شعب سادوم وعمورة  فقد أحرق الرب المدينة بكل من فيها إلا لوط وعائلته
وبعد ذلك قال الرب إنه لن يفنى الإنسان  بعد ذلك
​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (11 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> أكيد وجهة نظر أنسانية ومن سؤالك أفهمم أنك غير متأكد من صديقي لمسيحتي
> 
> لوكانت أفكاري أسلامي لما وضعت الموضوع من الأساس ولو كانت أفكاري أسلامية لما بينت عشر سلبيات لو كانت أفكاري أسلامية لما وضعت في بداية موضوعي باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس
> اله واحد آمين وشكراً​



شُفت يا حبيبي يا الرب الكريم موضوعك بقى شكله إزاي؟؟؟
صدقتني دلوقتي اني ماكنتش أقصد أقول انك (مسلم متخفي بمسيحي)
وإنما سألتك *من وجهة نظر إنسانية أو إسلامية*عشان يعرف القارئ إنك هنا مش بتجيب شبهة عن الاسلام!!!!ومع إنك قلت بكل صراحة من وجهة نظر إنسانية آدينا خشينا بحوار أديان
ده اللنا كنت حاسب حسابه وعشانه سألتك التوضيح
أتمنى أن يكون الاخ جريح الجنوب فهم حاجة من اساتذتي مارثا المصرية وتوين
عشان نرجع لموضوعك ونتكلم من وجهت نظرك انت صاحب الموضوع 
انا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف لخروجي عن الموضوع
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## الرب الكريم (20 مارس 2009)

ليش بالله واحد يخون زوجتة !!!
يعني شنو ما تكفيه وحدة ليش أهو أعزكم الله ثور ؟!!!
الإنسان لا زم ينظر إلى زوجته نظرة حب وعفاف ومو نظرة شيطانية
الإنسان اللي ينظر لزوجته نظرة شيطانية وبعدين يقول إنها ما تكفيه لازم يشغل وقته 
بالرياضه والطاعة 
وبعدين لازم إذا ماتكفيه زوجته يتزوج يعني شنو بالله ؟ 
إذا كانت ماتكفيه يتذكر الرهبان الذين لم يضاجوا في حياتهم إمرأة 
وحتى العوانس المفروض أنهم يقتدون بالرهبان 
ويتذكرون الجنة وإنهم سيلقون ربهم والصالحين.​


----------



## الرب الكريم (20 مارس 2009)

الايمان الحق قال:


> النصارى كان عندم تعدد
> 
> واقرا التاريخ بعدين جا واحد وقرر الزوجه الواحده




أولاً : أسمهم مسيحين وليس نصارى 

ثانية : كان ذلك في العهد القديم


----------



## الياس السرياني (20 مارس 2009)

الرب الكريم قال:


> أولاً : أسمهم مسيحين وليس نصارى
> 
> ثانية : كان ذلك في العهد القديم



يدوم صليبك حبيبي الرب الكريم:new5:
الانسان لازم يتحكم بشهوته وإلا ف ولا حتى مئة إمراة يستطيعون إرضاء رغباته(الغريزية)
لان الغريزة دائماً موجودة ومتجددة والرب إدّالنا عقل يميزنا عن باقي الحيوانات
والعقل السليم يستطيع التحكم بالغريزة وإلا فإذا الانسان اتبع غريزته فماذا يبقى الفرق 
بين الانسان والحيوان؟
ثانياً:التعدد كما ذكرت حبيبي موجود فقط في العهد القديم والموضوع مطروح وانا أتحدى الاخ الايمان الحق ان يكتب دليلاً واحداً على ان التعدد هو شريعة من الله!!!!!!!!
*الموضوع مطروح في قسم الشبهات *
 واما السيد المسيح فقد أوصل الانسان بتعاليمه الى مرحلة تجعل الانسان إنساناً وليس حيواناً ناطقاً بالسمو بالروح والعقل  من التفكير فقط في  المادة والغريزة الى التفكير بما هو أنفع للإنسان(ربه وعبادته بالحق)
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## الرب الكريم (20 مارس 2009)

حبيبي elias017 مشكور على الرد


----------

